# RecipeDB - Strong Scottish Ale



## brettprevans (31/3/08)

Strong Scottish Ale  Ale - Scottish Heavy Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes This is Grain & Grapes recipe. I would use Northern Brewer Hops or similar to be a bit more authentic but any general purpose bittering Hops will do. Boil time for malt is 120min to promote low levels of caramelisation. any hop character is technicaly a fault for the style. 21L and i made a 700ml starter from thw Wyeast Scottish Ale yeast.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.3 kg TF Chocolate Malt    0.3 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.2 kg TF Amber Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Smoked    0.02 kg TF Roasted Barley     3 kg Generic DME - Light    1.5 kg Generic DME - Amber       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     700 ml Wyeast Labs 1728 - Scottish Ale         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.096 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.028 (calc)   Bitterness 19.9 IBU   Efficiency 100%   Alcohol 8.89%   Colour 66 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Uncle Fester (31/3/08)

Jeez she will be a bit sweet with no hops??? :unsure: 

Festa.


----------



## brettprevans (10/4/08)

yeah ive fixed it up. I missed adding the hops. about 26IBU should sort it out. 
Its in the fermentor now. waiting to see how my first real yeast starter takes off.


----------



## brettprevans (4/7/08)

Had a bottle last night. MAGNIFICENT!. admittedly the recipe I made had greater quantity of fermentables than the one on the DB. mine worked out to be about 10-11%. 

Maginifcent dark brown colour, full body, huge caramalised malt taste without being sweet. full of flavour and almost no distinguishable hop flavour/aroma. really nice to to sit and sip away on. this will certainly be one to stash some bottles away and taste over next 2 years.


----------



## GumbyOne (19/3/09)

Wouldn't mind trying this one but I see it has amber and smoked malt, dont these require a mash (it's listed as an extract recipe)? Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/09)

no they dont require a mash. extract recipe means that the majority of fermentables are from malt extract.


----------

